# Tailgate sand spreaders



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in British Columbia Canada, just wanted to know if anyone knew of and companies, website, distributers for tailgate sand spreaders? Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

You can use a western pro flo 2 for sand...check em out here
http://esitrucks.com/


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

We ship to Canada. We have all kinds of different types and brands of spreaders.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you really want to spread sand, bite the bullet and get a V-box. I was going to buy a Fisher Tailgate spreader. Have to buy the really good one to spread sand. Spent less than a grand more for the PolyCaster. Best move I ever made. The extra weight makes plowing easier, I can load with a tractor/skidsteer, and make more money.


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

This is very true


----------



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Great Thanks guys!

But...I am a fairly small company, if you had to buy a tailgate spreader, what would you buy? And can you get one that will spread both sand and salt?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you want to spread sand, you really need a two stage unit - conveyor and spinner. The only unit I am aware is the Western Pro-Flo 2 or Fisher SpeedCaster 2. Same unit, different color.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B Nick;784386 said:


> Great Thanks guys!
> 
> But...I am a fairly small company, if you had to buy a tailgate spreader, what would you buy?
> 
> ...


Snow-ex 1850 sand pro, any of the Douglass Dynamics (Western, Fisher, Blizzard) 2 stage units, or the Saltdogg SHPE0750.

The last is a 3/4 yard in bed spreader, priced very competitively and the best choice of the bunch for both capacity and versatility. light enough to load in the truck with just human grunt force, allows you to use either bagged or bulk material, and provides the best maneuverability/ballast and cost of service and repair. You can buy a motor/trans combo for less then some others want just for a motor.
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/SHPE0750.html


----------



## smokejmpr (Jun 3, 2009)

If you would like I can quote you on any of these sanders for you. I have most of them in stock.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The Air-Flo Mini MSS is a great sander also. Smaller then the pro flo 2 so you have to fill it more ofter but easier to see around when backing up. I have a Pro Flo 2 and had an Air-Flo and they both are reliable and spread sand.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cet;784524 said:


> The Air-Flo Mini MSS is a great sander also. Smaller then the pro flo 2 so you have to fill it more ofter but easier to see around when backing up. I have a Pro Flo 2 and had an Air-Flo and they both are reliable and spread sand.


I forgot the Airflo have a used one on the rack too good unit though a little heavy for it's size, it is probably the toughest built of them all.


----------



## B Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! Hey smoke, if you wouldnt mind, maybe throw me a price on the spreaderds that were mentioned, that would be great, thanks so much.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx has what you need*

I run several of SnowEx products and they work! They have two tailgate units that will work for you. One is a 1575 which spreads salt & sand and is a one person on & off spreader that fits into your receiver hitch. The other tailgate spreader is an 1875 which also spreads salt & sand and holds approximately 600 lbs of material.

If you have any questions on these units, you can call me at 800-845-0499 or call a local SnowEx dealer. They work great.


----------



## georgekonyev (Dec 22, 2008)

Here i think you can use this:
http://www.snow-plow-parts.com/tailgate_sanders.htm


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a 5yd single axel. Trying to decide if I shouold go with a V or UT spreader. All the sites I look at all seem to be geared toward the PU market. Used market seems to say that if I can find one, a UT will give me the most bang for the buck. Since I am just getting into sanding, I don't want to go whole hog on new on the hope that I can get enough accounts to cover the nut on new equipment. Any suggestions? Especially on which are the best V's and UT's to look at. Will appreciate any help.


----------

